# Duel in the Desert IASCA Comp



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/2989...group_comment_reply#!/events/399788323440548/

This is a CHARITY CAR SHOW with proceeds going to International Driver X Elite Academy I.D.E.A Foundation.

We are holding the very first Duel in the Desert car show brought to you by AZ alphaSQUAD and Car Street Journal at Local Motors. 1576 S Nelson Drive Chandler Arizona 85224 behind the Loves gas station. 

Remeber Folks, 5 dollars off door price to spectate when you pre-register. Also we ask all show cars pre-register to ensure we have enough vehicles for all the different classes.
... Pre Register Here: 
Duel In The Desert - Eventzilla 

Roll in for this show is from 8:30-10:30 Show is from 11:00-5:00
This is a list of the current trophies. This list can change based on registration
Subaru 
Toyota/Lexus 
Nissan/Infinity 
Mitsubishi 
Scion Mild
Scion Wild
Mini Truck 
Full Size Truck 
Honda/Acura 
Kia/Mazda/Hyundai 
Euro 
Domestic 
Bike/Ruckus
DUB
Lowrider
Best Female Ride 
Best Club 
Best of Show


----------

